# Better, smaller wind power!



## Peg (Jun 18, 2002)

My friend's son invented a new way to harness the wind. Check it out. He won a Popular Mechanics award. I'm not mechanically inclined, but I think the video shows that it's doable for the home. http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/industry/4224763.html?series=37 
Here's the company's website if you want to read further http://www.humdingerwind.com/

What do you think?

He's also looking for funding. I don't know what his current sources are, but does anyone know some places to try? 

Thanks,
Peg


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

Cool!

Cindyc.


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

really cool i'll e building one of those as soon as i get the parts which should be easy to find.
thanks.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Pretty slick, very nice 

I want one, or ten.


----------



## Peg (Jun 18, 2002)

Pixelphotograph,
Please let us know how it goes! We'll be interested in how you built it and your results.

Peg
http://cookinkids.com
For kids who like to cook!


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

When a person holds a rubberband and blows on it it makes noise. Can I assume that this unit does not since I didn't hear it on the video?


----------



## Metcalf (Feb 15, 2007)

Very innovative...bravo.


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

very ingenious!

--sgl


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Wow! Hope it goes further...

Patty


----------



## rickd203 (Sep 11, 2005)

It looks very promising. If it could be scaled up and used as offshore power generators, there should be someone that would want to invest in that.


----------

